# Il cazzo



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Visto quanta trasgressione? Ma senza di me dove andresti, dico io.


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo


ricordati di disquisire
anche sul varicocele
che è sempre un gran argomento
di conversazione in società:smile:


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

una filastrocca su questo organo ... 
gli vogliamo tutti tanto bene ... 





Non vorrei crear scalpore
parlarne con tanto ardore
ma il mio cuore vuole ricordare
di un organo che fa creare.


Se lo guardi con sospetto
gli devi portare rispetto
senza trucco e senza inganno
ti fa divertire tutto l'anno.


Nella vita la sua gloria
è decantata nella storia
della sua potente forza
lui è fiero quando si sforza.

Anche quando è sudato
non demorde nel suo operato
il suo compito è molto serio
della donna ne è il desiderio.


Lei sempre senza fretta
ansiosa è lì che aspetta
come una farfalla senza ali
gioisce mentre sali.


Andando su e giù
non si vuole fermare più
uscendo tutto tremante
la donna lo cura come una badante.


Finito il suo lavoro
a volte è meglio anche dell'oro
finire questo dì
andando a fare tanta pipì.
​

sienne​


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ricordati di disquisire
> anche sul varicocele
> che è sempre un gran argomento
> di conversazione in società:smile:


guarda che tresd che deve aprire una carampana che quando facevo la trasgressiva quello lì non era nemmeno nato


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che tresd che deve aprire una carampana che quando facevo la trasgressiva quello lì non era nemmeno nato


cara ma cosa dici
sei giovanissima
e la vera trasgressione
di questi tempi...
bocca mia statti zitta va


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che tresd che deve aprire una carampana che quando facevo la trasgressiva quello lì non era nemmeno nato


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Povera foglietta di basilico mia. Cos'hai fatto di trasgressivo? Ti sei sposata a vent'anni o meno, hai figliato subito, poi sei diventata praticamente la nonna di tua figlia, senza neanche passare per madre. Talmente presa dal recitare la parte si Suor Petunia tutta d'un pezzo e rettitudine che l'amico fine esteta a gran fotografo magari s'è pure un attimo distratto, nel frattempo. Dai oh. Parliamo di quadri. Io sono per il non ci capisco un cazzo, tu?


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Povera foglietta di basilico mia. Cos'hai fatto di trasgressivo? *Ti sei sposata a vent'anni o meno, hai figliato subito,* poi sei diventata praticamente la nonna di tua figlia, senza neanche passare per madre. Talmente presa dal recitare la parte si Suor Petunia tutta d'un pezzo e rettitudine che l'amico fine esteta a gran fotografo magari s'è pure un attimo distratto, nel frattempo. Dai oh. Parliamo di quadri. Io sono per il non ci capisco un cazzo, tu?


ti pare poco?
e quanto ne sono contenta, vado che ho il mio pastorino tedesco da coccolare


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti pare poco?
> e quanto ne sono contenta, vado che ho il mio pastorino tedesco da coccolare


No. Cià.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo



spero
 tu abbia da fare con un gran bel cazzo
...cosi saprai parlane meglio.

io comunque partirei da una semplice descrizione anatomica...
difficile descriverlo, secondo me.
l'uso e il consumo,
 le gesta e le virtù...le lascerei agli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Muoio


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahah! Povera foglietta di basilico mia. Cos'hai fatto di trasgressivo? Ti sei sposata a vent'anni o meno, hai figliato subito, poi sei diventata praticamente la nonna di tua figlia, senza neanche passare per madre. Talmente presa dal recitare la parte si Suor Petunia tutta d'un pezzo e rettitudine che l'amico fine esteta a gran fotografo magari s'è pure un attimo distratto, nel frattempo. Dai oh. Parliamo di quadri. *Io sono per il non ci capisco un cazzo,* tu?



ma dai????
...allora tutto iniziò con i greci, 
almeno per quanto riguarda l'arte occidentale...
se ti piace una donna,
 almeno di un certo tipo devi tutto a loro.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Visto quanta trasgressione? Ma senza di me dove andresti, dico io.


Da nessuna parte, è ancora attaccata al cazzo di un altro :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da nessuna parte, è ancora attaccata al cazzo di un altro :rotfl:


prego?


----------



## Cattivik (26 Aprile 2014)

Facciamo le cose fatte bene iniziamo dall'ABC

Ecco a voi una carrellata di sinonimi della CAZZO (organo genitale maschile):

                                A
                                  abbacchio / acello / adamo / adolf / aguzzapaperi
                                  / alabarda / alabarda spaziale / alberello /
                                  albero della cuccagna / aloisio / alzabandiera
                                  / amico Freddy / ammennicolo / anaconda / apollo
                                  26 / arma / armando / arnese / articolo per
                                  signora / asciugamano delle
                                  serve / asperge / asso / asso di bastoni / asta
                                  / atlascopco / attaccapanni / attrezzo / avvoltoio
                                  / azzittamonache</p>
                                B
                                  baba / babbacammello / babblione / bacchioloscopio
                                  / badile / badurlo / baldassarre / banana /
                                  bananone / baobab / barbagianni / bartolo /
                                  barzo / basano / bastoncino findus / bastone
                                  / batacchio / batanga / battocchio / bazzo /
                                  bazzuca / bega / belin / belino /
                                  bello / benbenbigolo / biberone / bietta / biff
                                  / bigatto / big bang / bighe / bignamone / bigol
                                  / bigolo / billo / birello / birillo / birimbobirambo
                                  / bischero / biscotto / biscottone /
                                  bisdiffo / bisquit / bitti / blekedeker / bocchettone
                                  / brando / branzino / brittola / brocca / brufolo
                                  / brustolone / bruzzo / busceddu
                                C
                                  cacciatorino / caciotta / caddaioi / calibro
                                  / califfo / calippo / camallo / camastrone /
                                  canarino / canela / canna / cannalonga / cannello
                                  / cannolo / cannone / capitone senza recchie
                                  / capuch' / caraglio / carota / castigatore
                                  / cavicchio / cazzachistan / cazzettino / cazzinbocchio
                                  / cazzo / cazzo-che-te-se-frega / cazzo-che-ti-balla-in-culo
                                  / cazzone / cedda / cefalo / cefalu / cembalo
                                  / ceppa / ceppa di minchia / ceppo / ceppola
                                  / cernia /
                                  cetriolo / cetriolo della nonna / cetriolone
                                  / chiave / chiave inglese / chupa chups / ciacello
                                  / cialanca / cianciola / cicala / cicci / cicciolino
                                  / cicciolo / cicerqua / ciceruacchio / cicg
                                  /
                                  cicilla / ciciniello / ciciolla / ciddone /
                                  ciful / cinci / cinciallegro / ciola / ciolla
                                  / cioncia / cionfolo / cippa / cippalippa /
                                  cirottino cattroppo / cismione / cit / ciuccio
                                  / ciufolo
                                  a pelle / clarinetto / …cm di carne /
                                  coda / colonna / colonnino / concheddu / conchello
                                  / cordone / cornetto algida da 2500 / creapopoli
                                  / creapopolo / creonte / crescinmano
                                D
                                  dardo / diciotto uso famiglia / dick / di-pende
                                  / dondone / durlindana
                                E
                                   elvis / enorme / ernesto / estintore
                                  / everest / excalibur / ezra dedalus
                                F
                                  fabiolino / faffo / fallo / fava /
                                  feliziano / fella / festuca / fiorellino / flash
                                  / flauto / flauto in pelle / fraone / fratello
                                  / fravaglio / fravolone / fringuellino / fringuello
                                  / funcia di minchia / fungia / funghetto / fungo
                                G
                                   gaetano / gargiulo / gatto / gelato
                                  / generale / ghigno / giacomino / gigante /
                                  ginetto / gingillo / gino / giocattolo / giuan
                                  capucchion / gondolino / grande capo / grande
                                  puffo / grigno / guerriero di porpora / gufetto
                                H
                                  hozzo
                                I
                                  i'ccricchedellacinquecento / idrante / il lungo
                                  braccio della legge / il vendicatore calvo /
                                  indipendente / inesorabile / invogliaclitoride
                                  / inzipatore / ioin
                                J
                                  john / jonni / joystick
                                K
                                   kappadue / kapuma / katanga / kinderbueno
                                L
                                  legno / lingher / liu / loris batacchio
                                  / luogotenenza dell'impero
                                M
                                  macchina / mafrogno / maletta / mandingo
                                  / mandrillo / manfaro / manfro / manganello
                                  / mangano / mangone / manico / manico del badile
                                  / manico della panza / manicotto / mappata /
                                  maragnano / margiale / margiano / marmellotto
                                  / marmitta / marrapizz / mastazzolo / matanga
                                  / matita / matranga / mattafuzza / mattarello
                                  / mazza / mazzabbecco / mazzacane / mazzacardamm
                                  / mazza di tamburo / mazzapicchio / mazzerocco
                                  / mazzettone / mazznla / mazzuolo / melonga
                                  / membro / membro virile / menga / mendolo /
                                  mÈntula / merlo / merolone / mestiero
                                  / minchia / mincia / mister wicley / mitra /
                                  mitulo /
                                  morchia / mosca / mouzz / mufrone
                                N
                                  nappata / naso di dio / natta / nerchia / nervo
                                  / ngri / ninin
                                O
                                  obelisco / o pate de criature / orlando furioso
                                  / organo / oscar / oseo / otto
                                P
                                   pacco / paciocco / palla / pannocchia
                                  / pannocchione / papagno / paparuolo / papero
                                  / paperuolo / papocchio / paruolo / pascale
                                  / pasquale (la mazza centrale) / passero / patagarro
                                  / patongo / patriot / pendolo / pene / penna
                                  / pennarello / pennellessa / pennello / pennellone
                                  / pennone / pentecana / penulone / pepe / perecone
                                  / periscopio / persegher / perteca / pertica
                                  / pesce / pettero / pezzo / pica / picaja /
                                  picala / picchio / picchiriolo /
                                  picio / piciolla / piciu / pietro / picionco
                                  / picozza / pieruccino / pija / pillo / pillona
                                  / pillotta / pinga / pingone / pinna / pinnarone
                                  / pinnicculu / pinnuluni / pinto / pinuccio
                                  / pione /
                                  pipillo / pipiniello/ pipino / pipistrello /
                                  pipo / pipolo / pipparuolo / pippino / pippolo
                                  / piringeo / piripicchio / pirla / pirulino
                                  / pisciolo / pisellino / pisello / pisellone
                                  / pistello / pistillo / pistillone / pistola
                                  / pistolino / pistolo / pistolotto / pistone
                                  / pisu / pitone / pittilitti / pizza / pluto
                                  / pocunzolo / pompa / pompilio / popone / popparuolo
                                  / poppy / porcino / porpo /
                                  potenza / probn / proboscide / profiterole /
                                  provolone / pruno / puiscio / pungolo / putrella
                                Q
                                   quaiat
                                R
                                   ragazzino / rambo-ercole / randa /
                                  randello / razzo / renga / rocco / rocky / roviello
                                S
                                   sabatosola / salame / salcicciotto
                                  bergamasco / salsicciotto / sanguinaccio / san
                                  pascale / sarchiapone / sbarabaus / sbatacchione
                                  / sberla / sborrata / scanzapelo / scaricatore
                                  di porche / schiatta fessa / sciabola / sciupafemmine
                                  / sciuscella / serramanico / scopettone / scrinto
                                  / sdenga / serpe / serpente / sfardella / sfastuk
                                  / sferra / sferrone / sfibramorroidi / sfilatino
                                  / sfollagente / sfondante / sfondapucchiacche
                                  / sfrindello / sgombro / sguarramazzo / shuttle
                                  / sigaro / sigaro coi baffi / sigaro col pelo
                                  / siluro / sira / sissero / skapecchi / sleppa
                                  / sleppone / smafaro / smanfero / smembrapapere
                                  / sogliola / sozizzo /
                                  spaccafica / spada / spadone / spalangascia
                                  / spaventapassere / spazzola / spegnivoglia
                                  / spicaluru / spinotto / spinterogeno / spranga
                                  / spruzzone / sputabambiniliquidi / sputa putei
                                  / squalo / squartamucche / squartapapere / staggia
                                  / stambecco / stampafanciulle / stampafanciulli
                                  / stanga / stantuffo / stardom / stasatubi /
                                  stecca da biliardo / stoccafisso / strambasciusc
                                  / strozzapapere / struffolone / stummu / subiolo
                                  / sugarola / sventrapapere / sventrapassere
                                T
                                   tamarindo / tanghero / tangone / tappabuchi
                                  / tarello / taricone / tavella / tega / termometrone
                                  / testa grossa / tiro / torcituro / torello
                                  / tornado / tortoro / torturo / toscano col
                                  ciuffo / tranciapolli / trapanino / trapano
                                  / trasto / trave / tregghia / treglia / trenino
                                  dell'amore / trentaquattro cm di passione /
                                  tritapapere / trivella / tromba / tronchetto
                                  / tronchetto della felicita / tronco / tubo
                                  di scappamento / turlone
                                U
                                   uafer / uallera / uccello / ugo /
                                  ursus / usel / useo
                                V
                                  vaccaro / vanga / varra / varrone / verga /
                                  vergula / vinnella / virtula / volatile / vranca
                                W
                                  willy / wuberone / wurstel
                                Z
                                  zammara / zifone / ziociuncllo / zi' peppe /
                                  zizernello / zizg / zuca zuca / zucchina / zucchino
                                  / zufolo / zuppatiello


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> spero
> tu abbia da fare con un gran bel cazzo
> ...cosi saprai parlane meglio.
> 
> ...


Questo 3d è stato aperto per tua moglie....!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prego?


hai cominciato tu. ho un senso umoristico all'acido muriatico. volevo dire che non puoi prendere impegni perché sei ancora emotivamente legato alla storia di prima.


----------



## Spider (26 Aprile 2014)

Minny, ti capisco...
la tua mancanza, è più di ogni parola.
poteva diventare un 3d interessante.
e penso veramente che lo sarebbe potuto essere.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Facciamo le cose fatte bene iniziamo dall'ABC
> 
> Ecco a voi una carrellata di sinonimi della CAZZO (organo genitale maschile):
> 
> ...



Fiorellino?
Exalibur?
Addirittura EVEREST?
Tranciapolli?
Serramanico?
Pocunzolo?



Invogliaclitoride?
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2014)

*che parola si addice di piu'....per voi?*

"azzitta monache" e' divertente!!!

invoglia clitoride..?? mah...io non lo chiamerei cosi'.


Per voi....Quale parola si addice di piu' per descriverlo?

*Pene*...a me sembra una parola educata, mi immagino un membro piccolino, timido...

*Cazzo*...come il titolo del thread...mi fa immaginare un membro curvo, arrogante, con le vene in superficie. Grosso e poco "educato".

*Sciupafemmine*...mi fa immaginare di piu' una vagina sgualcita...con le piccole labbra deturpate dal suo passaggio...


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

povero manganello ... 
quanto è stanco, di dover dimostrare quanto è capace ... 
di essere tenace ... succube, dei vanti di incredibili prestazioni. 
Mi fa tenerezza ... 

:mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## lolapal (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> povero manganello ...
> quanto è stanco, di dover dimostrare quanto è capace ...
> ...


:rotfl: 

Poverino!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> "azzitta monache" e' divertente!!!
> 
> invoglia clitoride..?? mah...io non lo chiamerei cosi'.
> 
> ...


Senza dubbio cazzo 

La parola più adatta per definire l'atto sessuale, dove si dimentica di pensare (si dovrebbe, almeno).


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

Un discorso che vuoi o non vuoi avete sempre in bocca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una filastrocca su questo organo ...
> gli vogliamo tutti tanto bene ...
> ...


l'ultimo ormone che avevo sta agonizzando.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un discorso che vuoi o non vuoi avete sempre in bocca.




Ciao 

e gli sfigati solo in mano ...
e dura, e proprio dura ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ultimo ormone che avevo sta agonizzando.



Ciao 


:rotfl::rotfl:



sienne


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ultimo ormone che avevo sta agonizzando.


poverino......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e gli sfigati solo in mano ...
> e dura, e proprio dura ...
> ...


Se non sanno andar di bocca, meglio.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non sanno andar di bocca, meglio.



Ciao

come ti capisco ... 
nessun pistolino è così duro, come la vita ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> poverino......... :mrgreen:


pensa che l'avevo portato in questo 3d per farlo ricreare un attimo... gnente. 'na tristezza.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa che l'avevo portato in questo 3d per farlo ricreare un attimo... gnente. 'na tristezza.


se mi inviti a cena posso provare a fare il giullare, dici che si riprende o muore definitivamente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se mi inviti a cena posso provare a fare il giullare, dici che si riprende o muore definitivamente?


Ormone(in quanto ultimo ha diritto a nome proprio) mica ha bisogno di giullarate per ripigliarsi.
Volevo portarlo al parco, api, fiori, uccellini, tiepida aria primaverile... 
Niente, piove.
Vedrò di trovare qualcosa di adatto da leggergli.
Non ci sono ancora neanche le ciliegie, che gli fanno tanto bene.


----------



## gas (28 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ormone(in quanto ultimo ha diritto a nome proprio) mica ha bisogno di giullarate per ripigliarsi.
> Volevo portarlo al parco, api, fiori, uccellini, tiepida aria primaverile...
> Niente, piove.
> Vedrò di trovare qualcosa di adatto da leggergli.
> *Non ci sono ancora neanche le ciliegie*, che gli fanno tanto bene.


perchè sono diuretiche?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come ti capisco ...
> nessun pistolino è così duro, come la vita ... :mrgreen:
> ...


Scendi in Sicily, cambierai opinione.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scendi in Sicily, cambierai opinione.



Ciao 

caro, lo so, che lo farei finalmente contento,
ma aggrappati alla vita ... è meno dura ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caro, lo so, che lo farei finalmente contento,
> ma aggrappati alla vita ... è meno dura ... :mrgreen:
> ...



Tu sei pizzicarella, molto pizzicarella. 

Ti sei sentita chiamata in causa, ma sul mio duro, vita o ciolla che sia, io, non mi sento tirato in causa e manco nei causi* .


*causi in sicily= pantaloni.

. 
Cara, :inlove:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei pizzicarella, molto pizzicarella.
> 
> Ti sei sentita chiamata in causa, ma sul mio duro, vita o ciolla che sia, io, non mi sento tirato in causa e manco nei causi* .
> 
> ...



Ciao

non te la prendere ... non è con te, 
che sto in comunicazione ... 

Il richiamo è stato chiaro ...  ... 
E i causi larghi ... nascondono, 
ma non negano ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non te la prendere ... non è con te,
> che sto in comunicazione ...
> ...



Eh ma racconta.. non puoi adesso tenerci in sospeso. 


PS: come mai gli guardi i causi ? :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma racconta.. non puoi adesso tenerci in sospeso.
> 
> 
> PS: come mai gli guardi i causi ? :rotfl:




Ciao caro,

il tuo amichetto, 
è più simpatico, è più spontaneo, è più chiaro ... 

Manifesta i suoi sentimenti, senza tanti giri ... 

:rotfl: ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao caro,
> 
> il tuo amichetto,
> è più simpatico, è più spontaneo, è più chiaro ...
> ...



Quale amichetto? 

ma le cala le mutande? oppure è solo un romantico chiaro chiaro pippa pippa.. 

Comunque ho letto di la nell'altro thread. :abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quale amichetto?
> 
> ma le cala le mutande? oppure è solo un romantico chiaro chiaro pippa pippa..
> 
> Comunque ho letto di la nell'altro thread. :abbraccio:




Ciao


sarebbe così facile ... se lui e lei, 
fossero liberi ... 

 ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e gli sfigati solo in mano ...
> e dura, e proprio dura ...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Il cazzo 	 			Di *Brunetta* 

ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahha

scusa non ho resistito


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Saggezza: le misure non sono importanti, basta non scambiarlo per un Tampax o un O.B. :carneval:


----------



## Esperanta (30 Aprile 2014)

ma che topic è :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Esperanta ha detto:


> ma che topic è :rotfl:


un topic del cazzo


----------



## Esperanta (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un topic del cazzo


se vede :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo


Deve essere forte, di dimensioni consistenti
sia in larghezza che in lunghezza e gentile:
si deve alzare sempre per far sedere le signore.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Esperanta ha detto:


> se vede :mexican:


bei colori


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Deve essere forte, di dimensioni consistenti
> sia in larghezza che in lunghezza e gentile:
> si deve alzare sempre per far sedere le signore.


In poche siamo state in tema.


----------



## Eratò (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In poche siamo state in tema.


eh si....sarà perché il clitoride ha attirato l'attenzione? !


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e gli sfigati solo in mano ...
> e dura, e proprio dura ...
> ...


SEI UN MITO!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Maggio 2014)

Fallo simbolo di potenza e virilità. Altro che cazzi, roba complicata che va molto al di la' della scopatina fine a se stessa o terapeutica. Uno dei pilastri dell'esistenza terrena, al pari della vagina. E che porta con se messaggi ancestrali di identità molto forti con cui non è sempre facile fare i conti.


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fallo simbolo di potenza e virilità. Altro che cazzi, roba complicata che va molto al di la' della scopatina fine a se stessa o terapeutica. Uno dei pilastri dell'esistenza terrena, al pari della vagina. E che porta con se messaggi ancestrali di identità molto forti con cui non è sempre facile fare i conti.


Ciao & buongiorno H7

è inutile che guardi giù. 
La risposta non te la darà.




Comunque, è vero ... ma è anche vero, 
che molto parte dalla concezione che abbiamo. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (3 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao & buongiorno H7
> 
> è inutile che guardi giù.
> La risposta non te la darà.
> ...


Bonjour cherie.
Qui, c'est vrais.
Mais c'est la meme chose pour tois, n'est pas?


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bonjour cherie.
> Qui, c'est vrais.
> Mais c'est la meme chose pour tois, n'est pas?



Ciao H7,

touché ... 


bisogna comunque rimanere in comunicazione. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ora ho da fare, ne parleremo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fallo simbolo di potenza e virilità. Altro che cazzi, roba complicata che va molto al di la' della scopatina fine a se stessa o terapeutica. Uno dei pilastri dell'esistenza terrena, al pari della vagina. *E che porta con se messaggi ancestrali di identità molto forti con cui non è sempre facile fare i conti*.


Bello


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fallo simbolo di potenza e virilità. Altro che cazzi, roba complicata che va molto al di la' della scopatina fine a se stessa o terapeutica. Uno dei pilastri dell'esistenza terrena, al pari della vagina. E che porta con se messaggi ancestrali di identità molto forti con cui non è sempre facile fare i conti.


Anche il cibo è un pilastro dell'esistenza.
Però si è passati dal farne il centro della vita a un aspetto della propria identità che si apre ad altre culture.
Chi è anoressico o bulimico o compulsivo viene considerato affetto da disturbi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fallo simbolo di potenza e virilità. Altro che cazzi, roba complicata che va molto al di la' della scopatina fine a se stessa o terapeutica. Uno dei pilastri dell'esistenza terrena, al pari della vagina. E che porta con se messaggi ancestrali di identità molto forti con cui non è sempre facile fare i conti.


:up:


----------

